# I need help! My puppy is sick and throwing up



## Cassiel07 (Jan 22, 2008)

Our puppy Daisy has been throwing up and has had diarrhea but it's only been once really runny , now it's just really soft. Any advice short of going to the vet would be greatly appreciated, we're in a snow storm right now and I can't get out!


----------



## Guest (Feb 12, 2008)

Cassiel07 said:


> Our puppy Daisy has been throwing up and has had diarrhea but it's only been once really runny , now it's just really soft. Any advice short of going to the vet would be greatly appreciated, we're in a snow storm right now and I can't get out!


sounds to me you net a vets!


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

Cassiel07 said:


> Our puppy Daisy has been throwing up and has had diarrhea but it's only been once really runny , now it's just really soft. Any advice short of going to the vet would be greatly appreciated, we're in a snow storm right now and I can't get out!


Might have eaten something thats upset her stomach. Pups quite often pick up illnesses like children and they can go within 24-48 hours.
If it persists then you'l definately need a vet as she'l become very dehydrated if its coming from both ends.
I hope she's better real soon.
Let us know how she is.


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

P.S If its not possible to get out yet then make sure she has plenty of water, even if you have to syringe it into her mouth. Try some cooked chicken or rice aswel as thats easy on the stomach.


----------



## Cassiel07 (Jan 22, 2008)

I'll try the chicken and rice. I think I know what it is now. I contacted one of our vets last night, I was pretty worried. She had me looking thru everything and she apparently has ringworms? She's getting her meds tomorrow morning, since we are snowed in and the trucks have yet to get to our roads. Thanks for the advice, I really appreciate it!


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

Glad you found out what it is.
Hope she recovers soon.
Best wishes.


----------



## Cassiel07 (Jan 22, 2008)

dh.dti said:


> I think you are prob mistaking ringworm for the intestinal parasite worms such as roundworm or tapeworm,
> Ringworm is a fungal infection which grows on the dogs skin & you can see the balding infected areas.
> The intestinal parasite worms such as roundworm & tapeworm are more likely to cause the vomiting & diarrhea.
> hth


You're right, it's roundworms. I am new the whole worm thing, none of my pets have ever had any before.


----------



## Pamnhols (Dec 2, 2007)

Hi, you dont say how old your puppy is and whether she is still eating or not.If only around 8 weeks old, not eating and sickness and runs. I would take her to the vet. They can go down very quickly at a young age. But if you think its just and upset tummy, try warm rice pudding or scrambled egg made with water not milk.We had bred dogs for over 60 years and this food is brilliant for tummy bugs or poorly pups recovering from illness just to get them eating again, they love rice pudding.


----------



## Cassiel07 (Jan 22, 2008)

She is 9 weeks old now and she is eating again and keeping it down. She got her first dose of wormer last night and she's been running around here like a goof ball attacking her sissy. Thanks for the advice, I will keep rice pudding in mind for later too!


----------



## lizd4688 (Jan 10, 2008)

glad to hear she is feeling better.
the thing is with pups the will eat anything they can .good or bad...lol


----------



## lovintracy (Feb 28, 2008)

Pamnhols said:


> Hi, you dont say how old your puppy is and whether she is still eating or not.If only around 8 weeks old, not eating and sickness and runs. I would take her to the vet. They can go down very quickly at a young age. But if you think its just and upset tummy, try warm rice pudding or scrambled egg made with water not milk.We had bred dogs for over 60 years and this food is brilliant for tummy bugs or poorly pups recovering from illness just to get them eating again, they love rice pudding.


hi, just wonered if u can help, my puppy is 7 weeks, she keeps being sick, shes not really eating.


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

lovintracy said:


> hi, just wonered if u can help, my puppy is 7 weeks, she keeps being sick, shes not really eating.


Did you breed her? Has she had any injections?


----------



## lovintracy (Feb 28, 2008)

i brought her monday, she hasen got dieerra, just being sick an sleepey.


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

lovintracy said:


> i brought her monday, she hasen got dieerra, just being sick an sleepey.


In all honesty 7wks is too young for her to have gone to a new home.
If she hasnt had any injections then I would get her to a vet asap as it could be anything. The sooner you get her to a vet the sooner they can treat her.


----------



## lizd4688 (Jan 10, 2008)

sorry to hear your pup is poorly
a trip to the vets will put your mind at rest.plus the pup will be due to go anyway if it has not had any jabs.
hope you gt things sorted out
liz


----------



## Cassiel07 (Jan 22, 2008)

I hope she's doing better soon. If she's not eating I would get her to the vet asap. Did you buy her from a breeder or just out of the paper? You have to watch the ones in the papers, I had a rottie pup for 3 days and she got parvo and died and she was supposed to have her shots. After I called the people I got her from, the other 7 pups they had all ended up with parvo and died. Try to get her to keep fluids in her, even if you have to take an eyedropper and force it down her. Dehydration is what kills the pups more than the sickness. Good luck, chicken and rice works well to settle their stomachs, that was good advice from another member on here.


----------

